

How to Think Like a Computer Scientist - rblion
http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e/

======
mahmud
This is the successor:

<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html>

Downing has a bunch of good stuff; his text on concurrency is good too.

~~~
jmah
Thanks, you got me interested. There's a free PDF of "The Little Book of
Semaphores" by Allen Downey (and a video) here:

<http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/>

------
weel
It's a good introduction to Python for those who cannot yet program. I
recommend it to the economists who want to use my Python experimental
economics user interface library, and they usually like it.

------
rblion
Check this out too

<http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers>

------
rblion
Learn Python from the beginning.

It is well worth the effort. A designer or 'business guy' who can code has
much higher credibility.

~~~
SymbMeta
Agreed.

